# Sportliches Logo



## gomso (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo Miteinander

Ich brauche eine Idee, wie ich ein Logo sportlich gestalten kann.
Es sollte das Turnerlogo enthalten (http://www.code-knacker.de/images/turnerzeichen.jpg) und den Vereinsnamen enthalten
Die Homepage muss grün, gelb, blau sein, da dies unsere Dorfwappenfarben sind, nicht zwingend aber im Logo!

Habt ihr eine kreative Idee, wie so ein Logo aussehen könnte?

Besten Dank für eure Antworten

Gruss gomso

//edit by Markus: In die Creative Lounge verschoben.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Januar 2010)

Wie wäre es wenn du mal beschreibst was den das Logo aussagen soll?

Gruß


----------



## Leola13 (16. Januar 2010)

Hai,

ein ganz neues Logo oder dieses grafische Etwas oben links, einfach nur sportlicher ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## gomso (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Genau, es muss das Logo enthalten, darf aber modifiziert werden, muss nicht genau so aussehen, die Schrift darf auch angepasst werden und das ganze sollte sportlich herüber kommen.

Ich hoffe, ihr versteht, was ich meine

Gruss
gomso


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Januar 2010)

gomso hat gesagt.:


> es muss das Logo enthalten


Hi,
ich will jetzt nicht zu abwertend klingen, aber dieses Logo ist, wie Stefan es auch ausdrückt, ein


Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> grafisches Etwas



Gibt es irgendeine Verbindung dazu, oder warum sollte dieses Logo (zumindest grundsätzlich) erhalten bleiben?


----------



## gomso (18. Januar 2010)

weil dies das allg. Turnerlogo ist
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frisch,_fromm,_fröhlich,_frei
und jeder Verein stellt dies ein bisschen abgeändert in seiner Form dar


----------



## smileyml (18. Januar 2010)

gomso hat gesagt.:


> weil dies das allg. Turnerlogo ist
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frisch,_fromm,_fröhlich,_frei
> und jeder Verein stellt dies ein bisschen abgeändert in seiner Form dar



Und das ist dann auch alles rechtens - ein sicherlich geschütztes Logo einfach abzuändern?!
Wobei es genau genommen das Logo des deutschen Turner-Bundes ist. 
http://www.tvhangelar.de/grafiken/dtb_logo.jpg

Scheinbar wird bei den Landesverbänden dann das DTB entsprechend ausgetauscht und jeder Verein nutzt ein eigenes Logo und bekennt sich zusätzlich mit dem jeweiligen Landeslogo dessen zugehörig. Da muss ich mich meinen Vorrednern und empfinde dieses "zerlegte Raute" eher als Fehltritt als was womit man sich identifizieren will und kann.

Daher denke ich, sollte man nicht versuchen das Logo anzupassen, sondern sich lieber eine neues überlegen mit dem man sich auch voll und ganz identifizieren kann.

Grüße Marco


----------

